# Tuning a Ross Cardiac



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

the cables go on the inside of the bar
you may just need to rotate your nocks a little to gain fletching clearance
make sure your idler wheel is not leaning at full draw, that could throw off your center shot(sounds like you might be too close to the riser)


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

FlinginCarbon said:


> the cables go on the inside of the bar
> you may just need to rotate your nocks a little to gain fletching clearance
> make sure your idler wheel is not leaning at full draw, that could throw off your center shot(sounds like you might be too close to the riser)


I agree completely. Check for proper bow specs and idler lean first. Coaldigger, I sent you a pm. I will help you all I can. Just keep communicating. The Cardiac is a great bow and very easy to tune. We will get it right.


----------



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

jtascone said:


> I agree completely. Check for proper bow specs and idler lean first. Coaldigger, I sent you a pm. I will help you all I can. Just keep communicating. The Cardiac is a great bow and very easy to tune. We will get it right.


Thanks guy's for the help & thanks jtascone for the pone call ! Very helpful & Friendly :wink: 
I'll update you when I get to a bowpress & take the lean out of the Idler wheel


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

No problem Coaldigger. Glad to help out. That's what we're all here for....well, most of us:wink: Let me know how you make out and if you need any more help just give me a shout.


----------



## Wade C (Mar 4, 2010)

How much - if any idler lean - are the08 Cardiacs supposed to have?

It kind of sucks - that its so hard to find Manf info on these due to the drama with Ross. Would be nice to find an owners manual to at least see what it says in there... Some of us that are old dogs learning the new tricks need all the help we can get 

Wade


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

In my experience, there shouldn't be any. Once I get it perfect at BH, it is always perfect when at full draw. At least on mine it is.


----------



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

AHHHH!!!! This Bow is driving me Nuts ! I need a bow Press !


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

You don't need a press. Where is your center shot set at? By your signature looks like you are underspined. I don't think the problem is the bow.


----------



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

*I think I got it !*

I think I got it Fixed !!!! I took the Ross to a different ProShop (PSE,Martin,Alpine Archery Dealer) I hadn't taken it to him yet so today I said what the heck I'll try anything at this point I explained what the bow was doing & the Loud noise it was making & showed him the arrow, he looked the bow over (said the Idler wheel looked fine to him) He made sure both limbs were maxed out & then backed the bottom limb out 1 turn ( said he found that wheel bows done better by doing this) then he laid the bow square on it & said "I FOUND YOUR PROBLEM" The Knock point was dead level & he said it should be 1/8" high so he made the adjustment & we took it to the back to shoot it (we used an arrow w/ clean fletching) I shot it 2 times & no black marks on the fletch & no Loud "THWANG" sound :thumbs_up I paid the man $15 & also he let me shoot a new PSE OMEN he just got set up (WICKED FAST !!!) I'm gonna go back & get me a NEW PSE Vendetta XS :wink: Any way.....I just came in from shooting in the backyard (20yds & 30yds) after re adjusting my sights (was hitting low & right after he reset my knock) I'm shotting some super tight groups ! Almost robin hooded twice ! 
Almost no noise & smooth ! What little vibs i did feel I think My String Stopper will fix when I get it back on ! 
Still not as fast as I was hoping for but a great shooter :thumbs_up


----------

